# Green Chili Powder



## aburas (Apr 6, 2005)

I am trying to make chili verde and the recipe I have calls for green chili powder. I have visited three stores here in town, two regular grocery stores and a mexican market, and none of them had it. Do you know anyone who carries it? I tried Penzey's but they don't have it.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, native to the southwest that I am, I have never seen green chile powder. Not that it doesn't exist, but that's not something we use around these parts. I make green chile all the time and never use any type of chili powder at all. Just the pure, fresh chiles. (MMMMmmmmm....freshly roasted at that!) The only time I use chili powder in chili is for chili con carne.

If you have your heart set on green chile powder, you could always make your own. Generally, though, when you dry green chiles, they turn red. After all, ancho chile powder (which is red) is just dried poblanos (which are green). 

Perhaps you could email me or post the recipe and I could help you out with a substitution.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, depending on the look you want, yes, I can see the need for a green chilli powder. However, the only thing in that that would be green would be the chillis themselves. All the other spices would still be dark browns and the like. SO.

Here are two recipes for do it your self powders. You can see if you can make your own with suitable modifications 

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/ch...i_powder1.html
http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/ch...i_powder2.html
http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/ch...li_season.html

That is from a fun pepper web site 

I would also like a gander at the recipe that you have. So do, please post it 

Oh, and yes, many chillis will dry to a different colour than when fresh. I find those little finger chillis do keep their green colour nicely, however they are easily 3 times hotter than poblano's so you need to be careful with them.


----------



## aburas (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for you help. I found some on ebay that comes from New Mexico. I heard somewhere that it is only found in New Mexico. The recipe I am using is the 2001 ICS world champ chili verdi. This is what I bought...ebay number 4370274283....it is actually green...I do not know how they do it...the auction just claims it is from dried Sandia hot green chile peppers. They must stay green when they are dried.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

That must have a wonderful flavor as well as heat. Let us know how it is!


----------



## ndesign33 (Nov 23, 2009)

I too was looking for green chili powder for my recipe for Roaring Fork Green Pork Chili.....My favorite dish there! I know it was about 10 years ago that this was posted, but perhaps someone else is looking for it now. I found it and wonderful other spices at this website: https://www.savoryspiceshop.com/ I just ordered several itemsand have great hope that they will be just what I want and need.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I made some pork in salsa verde the other day, and thought about this. I was wondering if you diced up the chilies while green, would they stay green when dried? I may have to experiment.

mjb.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

They sell green chili powder at a little place I go to in southern Colorado. It is a dark green/brown. I don't believe they dice the chiles before drying. I have only seen them dried by stringing whole chiles.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I'll be..

Never heard of dried or powdered green chile before. Apparently I'm quite ignorant! Great concept for those times when green chile not available, and an interesting option for a rub.


----------



## 313mjs (Apr 15, 2015)

I have dried green Habaneros before and they stayed nice and green after drying and grinding. Made for a fantastic and powerful little jar of goodness!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've seen whole chiles ripen and change color as they dry, which is why I thought cutting them might stop that process.

Green habanero powder - I like that idea!

mjb.


----------

